# ECNL is for the.....



## SoccerFan4Life (May 29, 2019)

The more I learn about ecnl the more I believe that 
ECNL is for the ...... privileged families that can afford it. 
ECNL is...... an excellent way to give exposure to kids in front of college scouts 

ECNL is...... a way for your daughter to travel and enjoy soccer life. 

ECNL is...... making it too easy for college scouts to find undiscovered talent. 


So help me get your thoughts on ECNL for those that have gone through it already.


----------



## pewpew (May 29, 2019)

Is ECNL more expensive than DA for those not at fully-funded clubs? (Real question..not joking)


----------



## Soccer43 (May 29, 2019)

No the DA is just as expensive if not more at some clubs.


----------



## Buzz Cook (May 30, 2019)

My daughter has played ECNL for about 14 months now and two primary reasons for the switch were: 1. To consistently play higher level competition and 2. Exposure 

It has been a positive experience (for the most part). Expensive? Yes. We sacrifice quite a bit in order for her to play. The costs outside of the standard club fees are the killer (travel expenses, tournament fees, etc).

She has (3) former teammates playing DA and they are happy (all three are starters). It is my understanding that DA costs are regulated through funding from US soccer. Travel expenses (for players is covered).


----------



## jpeter (May 30, 2019)

Like a box of chocolates; "You never know what you're gonna get.”....  really depends on the club, coach(s), etc.

Girls platform has been good for college exposure but has become a bit uneven I've heard with the competition

Oldest daughter played 2 seasons and she was happy with the program, can get expensive with the travel but the college coaches do come out in numbers.

DA is generally not any more/less expense on the travel since most people don't get any travel scholarships (fed poverty level required &  only ~ 1500 people received them nation wide) .  Overall maybe for some the fees are a bit less expensive vs DA since its only ~ 7-9 months instead of 10+ of training & playing.

With spending on youth sports this year will top 17 billion dollars, some families spending $10,000 a year per kid or more. But there is a problem. The price of playing sports has gotten so high that millions of kids can’t keep up.


----------



## Desert Hound (May 30, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Is ECNL more expensive than DA for those not at fully-funded clubs? (Real question..not joking)


Just depends. Utah Royals DA is cheaper vs the 2 ECNL teams and the other DA team in the area.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 30, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> Just depends. Utah Royals DA is cheaper vs the 2 ECNL teams and the other DA team in the area.


they play soccer in Utah?


----------



## genesis (May 31, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The more I learn about ecnl the more I believe that
> ECNL is for the ...... privileged families that can afford it.
> ECNL is...... an excellent way to give exposure to kids in front of college scouts
> 
> ...


Ok so here is the deal:


League Competition in DA is significantly stronger than ECNL
National Competition in DA is somewhat stronger than ECNL
ECNL she can play HS; but if her goal is to compete for a college scholarship how will your daughter compete against those who practice and play in a competitive environment 10 months a year
Your daughter can be recruited for college in either league, no advantage either way
While ECNL may be more conducive to college recruiting for coaches, if you asked them they would prefer their recruited players play DA, not to mention US Soccer and their coaches
If your daughter is any good the club will give your daughter a scholarship based on whether she can help them win
If you want a competent professional coach they need to get paid
Depends on her perspective and goals with respect to her enjoyment
Talent cannot be created it is born
Have fun
Oh no here it comes!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 31, 2019)

genesis said:


> Ok so here is the deal:
> 
> 
> League Competition in DA is significantly stronger than ECNL
> ...


Dam! I thought you disappeared forever! You are reincarnated after how many years?


----------



## genesis (May 31, 2019)

Black holes are a bitch
Where can I create trouble


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 31, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Dam! I thought you disappeared forever! You are reincarnated after how many years?


Umm. He is “Genesis” after all!


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 31, 2019)

genesis said:


> If your daughter is any good the club will give your daughter a scholarship based on whether she can help them win




You mean “a” club (LOL) cause some clubs don’t scholarship at all.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 31, 2019)

genesis said:


> Black holes are a bitch
> Where can I create trouble


----------



## genesis (May 31, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> You mean “a” club (LOL) cause some clubs don’t scholarship at all.


Not sorry to disagree; either it's not a competitive (DA / ECNL) club or the kid just isn't that good. Besides that's just what the tell the sheep.


----------



## genesis (May 31, 2019)

Took the eye out but love those movies.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 31, 2019)

genesis said:


> Took the eye out but love those movies.


They had a black hole that looked like a doughnut, but thought this one was cooler.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 31, 2019)

genesis said:


> Not sorry to disagree; either it's not a competitive (DA / ECNL) club or the kid just isn't that good. Besides that's just what the tell the sheep.


All good....we can agree to disagree.  I just know our DA club does not scholarship, not even girls who are in the USWNT or USGNT pools.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


>


Looks like the front grill of an Edsel, which was famously analyzed by a psychologist after its market flop as "looking too much like a vagina".


----------



## genesis (May 31, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> All good....we can agree to disagree.  I just know our DA club does not scholarship, not even girls who are in the USWNT or USGNT pools.


If they did let kids play for free they wouldn't tell anyone, that has been my experience


----------



## genesis (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like the front grill of an Edsel, which was famously analyzed by a psychologist after its market flop as "looking too much like a vagina".


Hey now


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 31, 2019)

genesis said:


> If they did let kids play for free they wouldn't tell anyone, that has been my experience


You are 100% accurate!


----------



## genesis (May 31, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> You are 100% accurate!


In your club don't they offer indigent kids financial aid


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like the front grill of an Edsel, which was famously analyzed by a psychologist after its market flop as "looking too much like a vagina".


That’s a bit much E.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

genesis said:


> In your club don't they offer indigent kids financial aid


When I was on our club's board, we had an issue when we decided to fund scholarships from the profits from our tournaments and the donation from the city councilman (the result of a failed developer's promise that resulted in forfeiting his bond) with one family who applied for a scholarship on the basis that they had always gotten one because the kid was such a good player.  We did a little research and found that some coaches were paying the fees for their better players without telling anyone.  That was at a time when a year's fees were on the same scale as the better coaches' monthly salary for one team.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> That’s a bit much E.


Someone should have told Ford.  I recall that there was a fire sale at the local Ford dealer trying to dump those outrageously-colored overweight Edsels.  The high school janitor bought one.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 31, 2019)

genesis said:


> In your club don't they offer indigent kids financial aid


It is a minimal amount.   Teams typically band together and help via fundraising.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Someone should have told Ford.  I recall that there was a fire sale at the local Ford dealer trying to dump those outrageously-colored overweight Edsels.  The high school janitor bought one.


https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/edsel/villager/2273440.html
This is not bad looking vehicle and a solid price for this car.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/edsel/villager/2273440.html
> This is not bad looking vehicle and a solid price for this car.


Ford should have warehoused all those unsellable cars for 50 years in order to turn a profit.


----------



## Mr. Mac (May 31, 2019)

Buzz Cook said:


> My daughter has played ECNL for about 14 months now and two primary reasons for the switch were: 1. To consistently play higher level competition and 2. Exposure
> 
> It has been a positive experience (for the most part). Expensive? Yes. We sacrifice quite a bit in order for her to play. The costs outside of the standard club fees are the killer (travel expenses, tournament fees, etc).
> 
> She has (3) former teammates playing DA and they are happy (all three are starters). It is my understanding that DA costs are regulated through funding from US soccer. Travel expenses (for players is covered).


I am not sure about every club, but only transportation is covered for my daughter's DA travel...we have to pay for rooms including the chaperones who are not background checked.


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 6, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Like a box of chocolates; "You never know what you're gonna get.”....  really depends on the club, coach(s), etc.
> 
> Girls platform has been good for college exposure but has become a bit uneven I've heard with the competition
> 
> ...


great video.

felt bad for the woman who couldnt afford the $1200 for her kids to play soccer. That would be a freaking bargain in california for two kids playing club.


----------

